# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zomer: maak je huid gezond klaar voor de zon

## FRANCOIS580

*Zomer: maak je huid gezond klaar voor de zon
*
Na de lange, kille en vochtige winter en het sombere voorjaar met bitter weinig zon, verlangen we allemaal naar de deugddoende zonwarmte. We zijn er allemaal klaar voor, enkel de zon ontbreekt. Hou jij ook van een lekker bruin kleurtje, dan is het nu de hoogste tijd om actie te ondernemen. Je kan best nu al beginnen met je huid gezond voor te bereiden op de zon. Met zon gezonde voorbereiding is je huid niet alleen beter beschermd tegen de schadelijke ultra- violette stralen van de zon. Een goed voorbereide huid zal ook veel vlugger en beter bruinen

Na de vele sombere, zonloze dagen kijkt iedereen uit naar de komst van de zon. Wat is er gezelliger als een zonovergoten dag? We worden er niet alleen goed gehumeurd van. De zon geeft je ook extra energie, en is je voornaamste leverancier van vitamine D dat je weerstand verhoogt en je beendergestel versterkt. Zonlicht heeft echter ook nadelen. Daar zijn de ultra- violette stralen verantwoordelijk voor. Het zijn de Uva en de Uvb stralen die ervoor zorgen dat je huid verbrandt. Deze zonnestralen zijn meteen ook verantwoordelijk voor de huidveroudering. Bescherm je jouw huid onvoldoende tegen deze schadelijke zonnestralen, dan kan dit op termijn zelfs huidkanker veroorzaken. Om je maximaal te beschermen heeft je afweersysteem extra ondersteuning nodig, en die kun je gemakkelijk zelf leveren.

*Scrubben is de boodschap*
De allereerste stap naar een gezonde, stralende en fluweelzachte huid is scrubben of peelen. Voor normale huidtypes zijn één of twee behandelingen per week ideaal. Met een droge of gevoelige huid moet je extra voorzichtig zijn. Wrijf na ieder bad of douche je huid in met een goede hydraterende crème. Terwijl je huid extra voeding krijgt, worden alle dode huidcellen afgevoerd.

*Extra tips van de dermatologe*
Blijven scrubben: ook al heb je een mooi bruin kleurtje, dan nog moet je blijven scrubben. Dat zorgt voor een goede doorbloeding en een jonge huid.
s Avonds: scrub bij voorkeur de s avonds voor het zonnen. Zo kun je vervelende huidirritaties voorkomen.

*Voeding rijk aan antioxydanten*
Weten wat je eet is belangrijk voor een gezonde huid. Onder impuls van de zonnestralen neemt de aanmaak van de schadelijke vrije radidalen sterk toe. Deze kleine deeltjes dringen je lichaam binnen, beschadigen je lichaamscellen en maken je ziek. Vrije radicalen zijn ook vrantwoordelijk voor ons (huid)verouderingsproces. Antioxydanten zijn je belangrijkste wapenq in de strijd tegen deze vrije radicalen. 

Voor een jonge en gezonde huid is een dieet rijk aan antioxydanten belangrijk. Daarbij caroteen en lycopeen staan bovenaan het lijstje. Lycopeen vind je bijvoorbeeld in hoge concentratie terug in tomaten. Een Brits onderzoek wees uit dat diegenen die gedurende enkele maanden dagelijks vijf eetlepels .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Flogiston

Scrubben is onnatuurlijk. Er zijn meer mensen die scrubben juist _af_raden omdat je daarmee de natuurlijke beschermende laag van de huid verwijdert, dan mensen die scrubben aanbevelen.



Het artikel doet alsof vrije radicalen een soort kleine deeltjes zijn die van buitenaf je lichaam binnendringen. Dat is onjuist. Vrije radicalen ontstaan _in_ het lichaam, bijvoorbeeld tijdens de heel normale verbranding die in (bijna) elke cel plaatsvindt om energie op te wekken. Het zijn dus geen lichaamsvreemde deeltjes, en ze komen niet van buiten maar ze ontstaan in het binnenste van de cel.

Het is zelfs de vraag of je ze "deeltjes" mag noemen. Het zijn in ieder geval geen "deeltjes" in de zin van "stofjes" of "korreltjes". Het zijn (meestal negatief) geladen atomen en kleine moleculen.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Scrubben is onnatuurlijk. Er zijn meer mensen die scrubben juist _af_raden omdat je daarmee de natuurlijke beschermende laag van de huid verwijdert, dan mensen die scrubben aanbevelen.


Zover ik weet is scrubben juist goed voor je huid (mits je het niet té vaak en met een te grove scrub doet). Scrub verwijderd namelijk de dode huidcellen, deze dode huidcellen gaan er normaal gesproken vanzelf af, maar wanneer je ze verwijderd met scrub verzorg je meteen de nieuwe huid (in scrub zitten vaak verzorgende producten, je hebt ook natuurlijke scrubs). Wanneer je voor het zonnen de huid scrubt is de huid egaal en krijg je een mooiere bruine kleur, ook blijft deze kleur dan langer omdat je voor het zonnen alle dode huidcellen verwijderd hebt.

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter moet scrubben van de dermatoloog, ze heeft een huidaandoening waardoor haar huid niet normaal vervelt op haar bovenarmen en bovenbenen en daarna moet ze zich insmeren met een speciaal hydraterende crème van de apotheek voor een droge huid, dus ik denk dat scrubben wel gezond is zoals het artikel aangeeft. Je moet je natuurlijk niet alle dagen gaan scrubben maar misschien 1 of 2 keer per week. 
En vroeger, heel veel vroeger toen er nog geen tandpasta bestond maar wel zout dan poetsten de mensen hun tanden met zout, dus ik denk niet dat dit zo slecht zal zijn. Heb een schoonzus gehad die dat ook deed en die had echt heel mooie witte tanden. 
En er wordt ook aangeraden om je huid dagelijks als je kan minstens 15 minuten bloot te stellen aan de zon, zonder hoofddeksel voor de aanmaak van vit D die je ook krijgt door zonnestralen en wordt aangeraden om osteoporose te vermijden. Mensen die nooit in de zon komen krijgen vaker osteoporose dan mensen in warme landen. 
En het liefste wat ik doe is op mijn blote voeten in het zand lopen om mijn eelt te verwijderen... En als ik echt naar het buitenland ga dan durf ik toch wel enkele sessies zonnebank doen om mijn huid voor te bereiden op de zon ginder en dan verbrand ik ook veel minder...

----------


## Flogiston

In geval van ziektes en/of huidafwijkingen kan scrubben noodzaak zijn. Maar dan praten we over medische gevallen.

In zijn algemeenheid betwijfel ik het nut van scrubben. Het geeft mij namelijk hetzelfde idee als het twee keer daags douchen met veel ontvettende zeep, wat sommige mensen schijnen te doen. Het gevolg daarvan is dat je huidproblemen krijgt, je haalt immers alle natuurlijke beschermlagen van de huid weg. De huid wordt er droog en kwetsbaar van.

Ik gebruik dus zeep met mate, en ik scrub niet.



Met zout poetsen gebeurt nog steeds. Ik heb zelf ook een potje zout staan. Mijn merk heet Merfluan, maar er zijn meerdere merken.

Het zout schuurt de tanden. Vochtig zout (een soort "pekel") is hard genoeg om vuil, plaque en aanslag te verwijderen, maar het is zachter dan tandglazuur, dus het zal de tanden niet beschadigen. Het enige nadeel van zout is dat er geen fluoride inzit, verder is het een uitstekend middel om het gebit goed te reinigen.

Mijn mondhygiënist gebruikt ook zout. Zij reinigt de tanden met een soort miniatuur hogedrukspuit waar pekelwater uitkomt. Dat is heel gevoelige apparatuur, ze moet goed oppassen dat de spuitmond niet uitdroogt, want als dat gebeurt ontstaat er een zoutprop die de spuitmond hermetisch afsluit en die uiterst moeizaam moet worden verwijderd. Mijn tanden worden hier altijd voelbaar schoon van.



De huid voorbereiden op de zon door al vroeg in het seizoen regelmatig wat zon mee te pakken, is een uitstekend idee. Bij mij komt dat altijd vanzelf al goed. Ik doe aan roeien, en ik doe mee aan wedstrijden. Ik sport dus zeer intensief op het water. Al in maart roeien wij in korte broek en T-shirt, terwijl de rest van het land nog in dikke truien en winterjassen loopt te bibberen.

Naast zonlicht (vitamine D) is ook belasting (sporten) een uitstekende manier om de botten te verstevigen en osteoporose te voorkomen.

----------


## sietske763

hahaha ik scrub mezelf altijd met een schuurspons.....ontdekt bij gebrek aan beter tijdens vak.
deed het dagelijks op vak en ben nog nooit zo mooi en lang bruin geweest en ben niet gaan vervellen na die tijd.
dus ik ben voor schrubben met een schuurspons....alleen dan 1x per week, op vak. iedere dag na het strand.

----------


## Sylvia93

> De huid voorbereiden op de zon door al vroeg in het seizoen regelmatig wat zon mee te pakken, is een uitstekend idee. Bij mij komt dat altijd vanzelf al goed. Ik doe aan roeien, en ik doe mee aan wedstrijden. Ik sport dus zeer intensief op het water. Al in maart roeien wij in korte broek en T-shirt, terwijl de rest van het land nog in dikke truien en winterjassen loopt te bibberen.


Dan mag je wel echt flessen zonnebrand op voorraad hebben! Vooral met die weerspiegeling van het water verbrand je zo ontzettend snel! (heb ervaring met iets te lang langs de waterkant hangen haha!)

----------


## christel1

Mijn schoonbroer heeft dat eens voorgehad Syl, de afvaart van de Ardèche gedaan in het zuiden van Frankrijk en hij wou zich niet deftig insmeren, 32 km op het water in volle zon, hij zag zo rood als een kreeft 's avonds, hebben dik gelachen met hem hoor... hij heeft afgezien, hij wou bruiner zien dan mij.. is hem niet gelukt...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Haha ja dat krijg je hè als je niet smeert!

----------


## christel1

@Syl, 
Als je die kans ooit krijgt, de afvaart van de Ardèche, 32 km volle natuur, zeker doen, een aanrader.... het mooiste wat ik al ooit gezien heb en het tofste wat ik al ooit gedaan heb....heb het 2 keer gedaan maar het is afzien hoor, is een enorme krachtinspanning, van 8 tot 17 in de kajak met een half uurtje pauze om te eten maar echt fantastisch om te doen..

----------

